# No sound on tivo recordings



## wondermouse (Nov 21, 2009)

Could anyone give me some advice on a fault on a friend's TiVo? 

Basically there's no sound coming through on recordings or live TV. 

The sound appears if you press the aux button so I am wondering if this is a known fault? 

Any pointers gratefully received..... 

Mark


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

When Tivo starts up, quite often there is no sound.
This is usually due to a PSU problem.
The workround is to do a soft reboot (via the system menu).

My Tivo has the same problem.


----------



## wondermouse (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope - no matter how many times I reboot it's still there. Or rather not there.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Any sound on old recordings?
Any sound from the menus, thumbs etc.?

My guess would be a failing PSU, the reboot trick works for a while but AIUI it won't work for ever.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If linked to a Sky box via scart I have found starting tivo with this cable unplugged sometimes helps.

Tivo's PSU may also be the cause no longer giving out the correct voltages.

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Check your logs too:



> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3289630&&#post3289630
> 
> If the sound chip initialises correctly then you will get the following lines in the kernel log after a reboot:-
> 
> ...


(You don't need a bash prompt to view the logs - you can do this by turning Backdoors on and read the logs on the TV screen)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If you have network access, you can install my software "fix" which auto-reboots until it gets sound:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6118410#post6118410

but that's only really suitable for tivos where the sound comes back on a soft reboot.

Also turning the blue pot on the PSU a quarter turn clockwise might help
(this slightly increases the voltage on the 5V line)
... else it may need a new PSU.


----------

